# Consoles Davis vantage pro 2 USB + Arduino



## BPrates (11 Dez 2013 às 13:43)

Olá pessoal, estou envolvido num projeto para ler dados das estações meteorológicas da Davis Vantage pro 2, antigamente quando era o padrão serial a gente consegui ler os dados, fizemos até um programa PHP que pega os dados automaticamente das estações cadastradas num banco de dados via GPRS. Porém agora mudou o padrão para USB e não consigo nem um sinal da estação através do arduino, tento mandar para o arduino imprimir no console os comandos "TEST\n", "LOOP 1\n", etc... Mas nem sinal, alguém tem alguma dica? já conseguiram comunicação? Abraço!


----------



## geoair.pt (20 Dez 2013 às 12:40)

Boas
Não sei se já resolveste o problema mas se ainda se mantiver dá uma olhada no forum http://www.wxforum.net/
Tem lá utilizadores muito experientes a 'ler' os dados da VP2, tendo, inclusivé, já construído datallogers alternativos.


----------

